# Big Progress



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I also want to say that, durin my last lesson acouple days ago there was a moment when me and the horse where just standin there and i was standin next to her head holdin the reins and the trainor was helpin some girl.. there was a period of time where me and the horse just kinda looked at each other and she just gave me this look like "i trust you" or somethin but i just felt so close to the horse.. its hard for me to explain.. me and T (the name of the horse) just kinda Bonded and this is somethin that for me is gonna sound weird, but she kinda took my heart in that moment. Then the trainor came and suddenly i had to lead the horse back to the other side of the arena.. me and the trainor talked some, and i left.. i am tryin not to get to close to T because i know that eventually lessons will be over and stuff, but i dont know its just hard.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Awww that is so sweet. I'm glad you are experiencing horse love, it is wonderful. I hate to tell you this but you will fall in love with her hehe and be sad to see her go, it happens. I can't imagine life without my horse. I was attached to a lesson horse once, and when I had to switch horses because someone leased her for show before I could I have to admit I cried like a baby. :{ The sad part was I finished out the horse myself and it was a great feeling but it broke my heart to have someone take her away.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

ya i love T but it just bugs me because i want my own horse and i want to learn barrel racin and just do stuff... it is just really weighin me down....


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sure once you learn to sit the trot and ride through a canter with a deep seat you can get into racing barrels, just keep your confidence flowing and riding like its your last ride so make it your best and most fun before you know it, you'll be having a blast trail riding and racing around the barn like a maniac on horseback.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great!! Congrats! Isn't it amazing when you feel that connection with a horse? You can't put words to it...!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I know!!! and i have heard a few people say that horses are stupid and a big waste of time.. which is completely STUPID to say!! when i looked at T, i saw a warm hearted, carin horse .. horses are smarter than people think.. 

Idk sometimes people just tick me off


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha no I know what you mean! I had that connection with a stallion I used to ride... I was able to ride bareback with just a halter and leadrope, and we'd go around and do piaffes, lead changes, jumping, absolutely everything... it was like everything I thought about, he'd do before I even asked him to.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Brandon thats fantastic! I agree with the others once you have that connection with a horse, there's no turning back.

Congratulations on doing so well too! You must be over the moon. :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's soo amazing!! I'm glad you have such great opportunities and you have such great fun!! I can't let myself get attached to the horses  they always leave once I start to like them......


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Connection with a horse is something that just can't be explained and only understood by those who have a true love for horses. 8)


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

^Couldn't have said it better myself.. I really was an amazin feelin 8)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's wonderful, Brandon.. keep us updated!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, well i had another ride today.. and well it didnt go so well..me and t had a hard time gettin are Rythm, and i think i was sendin her alot of mixed commands.. so that didnt make ridin enjoyable.. we then attempted trail ridin and it was nice but we try to climb some monster hills, and that made me abit nervous but me and t did it. Then we got stuck in the trees and there was a stream and i couldnt get T to go in it (Owner/trainor told me she loved water) and then i quess she tried to go in between 2 trees, tryin to find a way around goin in the water... the only thing is just above these to trees was a thorn branch, so T went in between and i ran right into this thorn branch, which scratched me abit.. we finaly got through and i survived another day lol..

Then at the end when i was leadin my horse i quess i got to close to another horse and so T freaked out and started kickin and almost kicked another horse behind her..

It was an experienced but i think it was good that this all happend, because all this made me make sure i dont get to confident. 

But thats what happend, but there where a few good moments.. it was fun tho.

Thanks,
brandon


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like you had fun......well minus the thornbush..... who did you go trail riding with?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Getting a horse thru water is always something fun. No idea how my boy will take it (whenever I get the chance to take him there).I LOVE going trail riding. It is so much fun and enjoyable. So nice to get out of the arena and get some fresh air.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh me, the one of the trainors and 2 other riders.. and we all had trouble on the trail but it was excitingly dangerous lol.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

haha sounds like you guys have alot of fun and you seem to have a good connection with your horse. Yea me and my friends go "speed trailing" in our trails now lol. We basically just get on and gallop through the trails and see who gets out first.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

fun!! I haven't been on a trail ride in ages  the one we were going to have got rained out..... I was so sad...... prolly a good thing though because I woulda been on a green colt I had NEVER ridden and everyone else on an old blue horse.......


----------

